# Shipping USPS policy change?



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

I just tried to ship a betta via USPS with priority shipping and they wouldn't accept it unless it's express shipping. I've received and been able to send with USPS before. Does anyone know what's going on? Is there a change in policy? They wanted me to poke holes in the box so the fish could breathe...


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't tell them you are shipping a fish. You are allowed to ship live fish.

Specific Requirements by Animal:
Goldfish
Tropical Fish

"Fish must be held in a securely sealed primary receptacle.
Primary receptacle must be cushioned with sufficient absorbent material to take up all liquid in case of leakage.
Primary receptacle and absorbent cushioning material must be sealed within waterproof outer (shipping) packaging."

http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c5_007.htm

Nothing says you need to poke holes they are so dumb. Up the fish is in a plastic bag come on people. I just print my own labels and wright contains water in plastic and parishable on the box. Then drop it off no question asked.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Really?? I told my post office I was shipping fish and they were shocked that I could do so, they just never thought about it but still gladly accepted and handled the package with care. My post office is really awesome though so I know that won't go for all offices. But yeah, I would just not tell them what you're sending out if they're going to do that, it's silly. lol poking holes..


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Weird... I have never been asked what I am shipping or even if there is any liquid in the box. I just go up to the counter and ask if I can ship something and they say "sure."

I don't write "Live Fish" on my boxes though. Just "Fragile." Hadn't had a problem yet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, had issues when writing Fragile on the box :-/ they tend to not care about fragile items and want to abuse them more so I don't suggest writing fragile on the boxes. Live Fish is fine because pretty much everyone will respect live animals, I work directly with some UPS guys and Fedex guys, when live fish come in they are so tender about it but the fragile stuff they just throw everywhere which saddens me and I tend to reprimand them for it. They eventually stopped mistreating the packages in front of me lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried to read up on shipping fish as much as I can before I shipped the first time and people have talked about having the opposite experience. One person said the postal worker they've talked to refused to ship their fish, saying that it was illegal and they'll destroy any live fish they find. Another person said that packages marked as containing live fish end up being delayed, while the "fragile" ones arrive on time, no problem. There are also people who suspect that writing live animals makes people too curious, which can lead to increased risk of accidents.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess it depends on where it's going and who is getting/shipping it :-/ the post is just a bit ridiculous lol.

I haven't written Live Fish yet but just left the package unmarked and it arrived safe and soundly and on time. So I don't know!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, indeed. xD Shipping always make me nervous.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I ship hundreds of fish a year FedX and generally don't have problems they do per state law have to have Health Certificates on all fish.

Health Certificates

R


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If they give you a hassle about shipping live fish, you go to their website and print off the section on shipping livestock. It clearly states what is and isn't allowed, and they shouldn't give you many more problems after that.

I've shipped out frogs the last 2 weeks, and almost everything with "Live Fish/frogs" on it has been delivered on time and safely. So I agree with LilNinja about it depending where it's going, or who is handling it.

Also, I just got a boy from Aemaki this morning, 2 day priority and LIVE FISH on the box. Our carrier will sometimes bring those boxes up to the door.


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah I had to print of their policy and prove to them it was ok. They still refused and told me I had to poke holes in the box so the fish could breathe and pay express for it. I asked for the manager (because he knows I ship fish at that post office) but it was a new guy. I guess the old one I knew was transferred. Anyway, he still didn't let me. 
So I went to a different post office and explained to them what was going on and that I've done it in the past no problem. I didn't have to show him the papers I printed because he had one already posted on the wall. We both checked it together and he didn't understand why there was a problem at the other post office. I'm just glad I got it sent safely, she arrived safely, and it worked out. It was still a very frustrating experience, though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh thank god, yeah that post office was bogus. I'm sure they were just worried for the animal's safety but sometimes you just gotta let people do what they do lol. I'm glad the other post office let you send the fish though!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Y'all had me worried their for a second. I thought that I would be stuck without your beautiful fish!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep, whenever I order bettas and it says "Live Fish" on the box, they bring the box right to the door.  I like the postal service in my area, they're very efficient and I get my fish right away. Haven't tried shipping a live fish myself yet though... but I guess it really depends on how nice your post office is haha


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

My post office.....:-(...too soon.....too soon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The box I just got had live fish written on it and I had no problem. They got here safe and sound.


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I feel uncomfortable sending live fish without writing "Live Fish" on it. I'm just glad she arrived safely and everything was OK.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

lot of people are shocked when I mention getting/sending fish in the mail. Just put fragile or perishable on it and hope for the best.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

bambijarvis said:


> lot of people are shocked when I mention getting/sending fish in the mail. Just put fragile or perishable on it and hope for the best.


try shipping frogs, they get REALLY confused then! lol

One of the workers at our post office was asking if my babies made their trips ok when I was shipping them out. It was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

oooooo frogs! What kind? I guess they probably don't get animals shipped often haha.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

If you walk into my post office with a box that says fish on it, people look at you like you're c-wazy. Like, "This fella ain't from aroun' here." 
I get this accent from my relatives in Ohio.....hi Ma'ma! :wave:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Betta Adventures said:


> oooooo frogs! What kind? I guess they probably don't get animals shipped often haha.


African Clawed frogs.

Just this morning I was due for a betta in the mail, and just as I was getting into the car to drive to the boxes to look for her, here comes the mail lady pulling up to give my "Elvira" door-to-door service. I really like this woman, when it's chilly, she always brings them to the door.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I just recieved a shipment that has Live Fish on it. He got here safe and sound, and delivered on time.


----------

